# ibook g3 screen flicker/freeze



## Boo_yakasha (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my ibook.
It's a 12' G3, running os x tiger. Latest updates available.
A week or two ago it flickered, and froze. I closed the screen, re-opened, and everything was back to normal. Yesterday, it was in my bag on the last stair of the staircase and it fell onto the floor, so a drop of about 6 inches. After that, i opened it and it was frozen. I restarted, it flickered a lot, froze at the grey startup screen, and then nothing happened. I turned it off, turned it back on, and hten it was ok. It was on for about 5 hours, then it started flickering again. I closed the screen and noticed that the backlight didnt go off, even when it was shut completely. then the screen went dark. then came back, then went dark again. i panicked, turned it off and on, and then it came back ok, died after five minutes. this happened several times until i gave up.it stopped booting altogether. I'd put in the os x cd, trying to see if it would start, and it turned on twice booting with the hard disk, and now it won't turn on at all. I don't see a port for me to plug in another monitor to test it. Please help. I went to the apple website and it appears to qualify for the logic board problem, but could it be anything else?


I haven't changed the hardware recently or installed any new programs.
700 MHz, 640 mb


----------



## Endemix (Aug 10, 2005)

If it qualifies for the logic board program then call apple and take advantage of it. However accidental damage is most likely not covered.

It's possible there is nothing wrong with the logic board (even though you couldn't get past the grey apple at first) and maybe it's just an issue with the cable that connects the screen to the logic board..

When you power it on do you see any lights, here any fan noises or get the startup chime? If so then it is most likely only the video that is affected. If the machine is completely dead you may be looking at logic board replacement (probably 800$ or more)

Try resetting the pmu:

unplug all device, including ac power and battery, press and hold the power button for 10 seconds and then plug in the ac and battery and try to start the machine.

more...
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300552
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300537
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449


----------

